

Show HN: Pensamientos – Open your thoughts to the world - jorgemf
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.livae.ff.app

======
jorgemf
I have created an app which aims to let young people to express theirselves
freely. The idea behind is that in moderm social networks we have an identity
and we have to take care of what we say, we are not completely free to express
ourselves, we need to be anonymous in order to say what we really think. I
created hte app inspired by a famous instant messaging apps. Right now it
allows private chat, public anonymous chats in your contacts numbers and
private anonymous chats. But I am thinking about expanding the funcionallity
adding public chats based on topics. I will also add in the future other
features as group chats and file sharing.

Any feedback or critic is welcome.

